# Aluminum Trumpet



## LOLIFR (Apr 17, 2015)

I know this doesnt have the first piece of wood in it but thought you all might find it interesting


I have had a desire to see if I could hand turn on my wood lathe a Aluminum Trumpet after seeing alot of the duck guys showing aluminum duck calls. So a few days ago i broke down and ordered the material. It took 8 hours of hand turning in the lathe with carbide tools sanding and polishing but here it is. Aluminum mouth piece and lip stop, transition along with all hand stippled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

That is very very cool!


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2015)

wow, very nice. Does it sound much different than the wood ones?


----------



## LOLIFR (Apr 17, 2015)

Crisper on the roll over


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 17, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice ! The turkeys would see ya from a long way off tho lol


----------



## LOLIFR (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah I know lol thinking about anodizing one


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2015)

That is extremely cool and well done. 
If these don't catch on you could always go into the Hookah makin trade

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Super cool.


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## justallan (Apr 18, 2015)

WOW! Very cool, nice job. How tall is it?
If you decide to anodize it make sure to buff the heck out of it in multiple directions to lose any machining and sanding marks. Anodizing will magnify anything less than perfect.
You might consider powder coating. A translucent coating will knock down the glare some and still show your stippling work.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------

